# Wisconsin State Fair Wine Contest



## franki1926 (Apr 8, 2014)

Deadline is coming up on 4/16

http://www.wistatefair.com/pdfs/competitions/entry_info/general_info/tcc/Amateur_Wine.pdf


----------



## ffreds (Apr 8, 2014)

Ohhhh neat! In another year or two I am going to have to get into this!


----------

